

As criticism surfaces, 'KONY 2012' gains momentum faster than Susan Boyle - redridingnews
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/03/09/world/africa/uganda-viral-video/?hpt=hp_c1

======
meenriquez
Maybe it would be better for people to really research on the causes of
organizations. with the org running the this KONY 2012 movement, only 31% of
the earnings/donations actually go to the kids of Uganda.

